# Couchsurfing with the Diabetes Fairy - Diary Updates



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Thought I would start a separate thread to keep members up to date with the Fairy's diary entries 

She's just arrived at her first host's home, and has written about her first impressions:

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/pssst-overhere.html


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 7, 2015)

This is such a good idea! If she ever fancies coming to spend some time with a young T2 student nurse, tell her she's welcome!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> This is such a good idea! If she ever fancies coming to spend some time with a young T2 student nurse, tell her she's welcome!



I bet she'd love to! Just say 'yes' on the poll thread and I'll add you to her diary! 

https://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=55057


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 7, 2015)

Love it! I'm gonna sign up to host her too.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 7, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I bet she'd love to! Just say 'yes' on the poll thread and I'll add you to her diary!
> 
> https://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=55057



I thought I had already voted yes but I think I may have clicked the wrong one! Is it possible to re vote on it?!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I thought I had already voted yes but I think I may have clicked the wrong one! Is it possible to re vote on it?!



Ah yes, I see what you have done  No worries, I have put you on the list


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> Love it! I'm gonna sign up to host her too.



You're on the list too Stitch!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2015)

An adventurous day out for the Fairy! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/down-here-yes-iknow-im-like-chameleon.html


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 8, 2015)

Loving the DF journey. Looking forward to hosting her. She'll love my office!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 8, 2015)

Another brilliant post


----------



## Bloden (Oct 8, 2015)

Tee hee! Really enjoying so far...


----------



## Robin (Oct 8, 2015)

These are brilliant. Flower, you've set the bar very high for those of us following on with the Fairy.


----------



## Annette (Oct 8, 2015)

I cant wait to introduce her to some of my academics  I don't know who'll be more confused...


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 8, 2015)

I think a link to this blog should be sent automatically to all GP surgeries and medical practices where people have had substandard diabetes advice 

Oh and also to all newspapers whose journalists continually report that diabetes only affects people who are lazy and stuff their faces with cakes all day, and who fail to even mention that there is more than one type!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> I think a link to this blog should be sent automatically to all GP surgeries and medical practices where people have had substandard diabetes advice
> 
> Oh and also to all newspapers whose journalists continually report that diabetes only affects people who are lazy and stuff their faces with cakes all day, and who fail to even mention that there is more than one type!



That's not a bad idea! Maybe when we have a few more posts on the blog we can persuade DUK to publicise it? 

By the way, I've only just noticed what the badge on the Fairy's scarf says! I'm presuming Flower pinned it on without her seeing!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 8, 2015)

Haha! Love the badge too!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 8, 2015)

Wonderful, I love it! I do hope we can get the journey up on DUK at some point.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2015)

Ace!  I'm looking forward to the rest of this Blog !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2015)

Last day with Flower, and moving on to her next host 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/ta-dahsurprise-im-hosting-thank-you.html


----------



## AJLang (Oct 9, 2015)

Ha ha I absolutely love the operation photo Flower you have written this blog so well, it is excellent


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 9, 2015)

Absolutely loving the blog! So funny and pics brilliant. Well done Flower you've been a great host to the DG.  I'm really enjoying it Thankyou


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 9, 2015)

Great posts, Flower - I'm really enjoying reading them 

Love the Jenga 

I'd offer to house the fairy for a bit, but my MCS means anything coming into the house needs to be aired, machine-washed if washable, and quite often stuck in a plastic bag if not, and I'm not sure she'd like that


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 9, 2015)

Love the operation, lol! What a great blog it's been. Can't wait to see the next installment.


----------



## Flower (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your very kind words. 

I've enjoyed doing the blog but I was relieved to send her on her way this morning so I don't have to wrack my brain to think of any more things to entertain her!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2015)

Flower said:


> Thanks everyone for your very kind words.
> 
> I've enjoyed doing the blog but I was relieved to send her on her way this morning so I don't have to wrack my brain to think of any more things to entertain her!



I know, she can be quite demanding can't she? Always expecting to be the centre of attention!


----------



## Robin (Oct 9, 2015)

She hasn't gone to her new abode via Cambridge has she? I had to take my daughter over there today, and each trip should have taken me two hours, so doable without having to stop. Because i got stuck in major traffic jams both going and on the way back, I had to stop and check Blood Glucose part way, after two hours, thus adding even more to the time taken.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2015)

The Fairy has arrived at her new host's home, and has been put to work immediately!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/so-after-somewhat-bumpy-night-those.html


----------



## Flower (Oct 11, 2015)

Great to see she got on the right train and is definitely off my land  Well done on getting her to do some hard work straight away!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2015)

So where is she now ?  Who lives in a house like _THIS _?  LOL


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2015)

trophywench said:


> So where is she now ?  Who lives in a house like _THIS _?  LOL



She's with Annette


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks !  only she (the fairy, obviously) didn't say !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Thanks !  only she (the fairy, obviously) didn't say !



I think she gets a bit confused by the itinerary


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2015)

New diary entry, the Fairy gets a workout! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/today-has-been-big-day-first-i-was-told.html


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

It's 'Bring a Fairy to Work' day for our frivolous friend! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/todaywere-going-to-annettes-work.html


----------



## Flower (Oct 13, 2015)

Great to see her doing some 'proper' work Annette and pleased my carb counting lessons worked so well!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 13, 2015)

I love these updates! Can't wait to see what everyone else has in store for her (going to have to start thinking up some activities for her!)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Shopping and a constitutional for the Fairy - learning more each passing day! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/tuesdayapparently-is-shopping-day-in.html


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

Just caught up with the fairys shopping day. She's got a lot to learn!  Great reading


----------



## Flower (Oct 14, 2015)

Excellent Annette  she might get the message soon!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Not the 'full English' breakfast the Fairy was expecting!  Latest entry 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/i-got-up-this-morning-and-rather-than.html


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 15, 2015)

We are loving this!   My daughter would really love to host the fairy, but I'm not sure I'm inventive enough to come up with interesting things for her to do.  She wouldn't be allowed to go to school as they have a strict "no toys or fairies" policy, and I don't think I'd send her anyway because I wouldn't want her to get lost or damaged or covered in pen/glue/school dinner etc 

So whilst I'm tempted to join in the fun I think I will have to decline, the standard has been set very high!  We shall carry on enjoying her exploits though!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

The Fairy has packed her bags and is departing on the next stage of her tour of the world of diabetes 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/so-im-off-this-morning.html


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 16, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing what else is in store for the diabetes fairy!!


----------



## Flower (Oct 16, 2015)

Excellent Fairy updates I've really enjoyed them  Shame she isn't going to outer space though!


----------



## Robin (Oct 16, 2015)

I can report that she's safely arrived at her next destination and is settling in with a cup of tea.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

Robin said:


> I can report that she's safely arrived at her next destination and is settling in with a cup of tea.


Hurrah!  Looking forward to hearing about her adventures with you


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2015)

The Fairy 'weighs in' with new host Robin 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/well-here-i-am-at-my-third-host.html

Love the 'fairy-sized' wine glass!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 17, 2015)

The fairy sized wine glass is hilarious


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2015)

The Fairy enjoys a day out at Blenheim Palace! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/well-really-that-wasnt-very-polite-ive.html


----------



## Flower (Oct 18, 2015)

Brilliant Robin  an excellent adventure with the pink meddler!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 18, 2015)

The Fairy is very lucky having such great hosts She's certainly seeing life! Well done Robin Very entertaining


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow! Over 1,000 views already!  She's proving very popular!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi ho Silver, away!  The Fairy goes riding! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/when-she-said-we-were-going-riding-id.html


----------



## trophywench (Oct 19, 2015)

It's true isn't it? - a role, in getting people to talk D to each other.  I hope so !


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 19, 2015)

I love this thread and am enjoying reading the updates on what the diabetes fairy has been up to with her very imaginitive hosts, who are doing a great job at highlighting many things about living with type 1 diabetes that get hugely overlooked by any reports about it in the media, but that are a part of daily life for those trying to manage the condition. Thanks to Northerner for coming up with the idea and to Flower, Annette and Robin for their brilliant blogs.
Curlygirl


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2015)

Hehe! The Fairy has gone viral!  She'll probably break the interweb!  

The riding school she attended have posted her up on their Facebook page 



> One of clients is contributing to a blog 'Couch surfing with the Diabetes Fairy' where the 'Fairy' gets sent out to people with diabetes who then write about how it affects their daily lives. She paid us a visit over the weekend and tried out horse riding.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2015)

A busy day for the Fairy, with lots of standby hypo duty! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/today-is-normal-monday-which-means.html


----------



## stephknits (Oct 20, 2015)

I was telling the good people at Guy's about the fairy - they are very much looking forward to meeting her!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2015)

Excellent news Steph!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2015)

Moving on, and a farewell selfie from the Fairy 
http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/so-its-time-to-move-on-robin-says-she.html


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 21, 2015)

Lovely Robin. Great selfie too!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 21, 2015)

Hadn't quite finished! Wanted to add how much I enjoyed reading DFs adventures with you


----------



## Robin (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you, Lindarose, I enjoying having her to stay, although she was quite a challenge, Flower and Annette set the bar very high!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 21, 2015)

Love the selfie! Looking forward to receiving her. I think it's time she understood some more about type 2! Maybe she'll be sympathetic and bring my levels down more!


----------



## Robin (Oct 21, 2015)

It should certainly give her a wake up call, seeing someone dealing with all the trials of a new ( and possibly incorrect) diagnosis while leading a busy and demanding life.


----------



## Flower (Oct 21, 2015)

I loved reading your adventures with the DF, Robin. The grey or green hair week was very funny !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2015)

Ee by gum! The Fairy has arrived in Yorkshire! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/hello-i-havearrived-safely-this-evening.html


----------



## Robin (Oct 22, 2015)

Glad she arrived safely. And speedily too. She's certainly going learn a lot of new things in the next few days.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2015)

The Fairy begins to learn what hard work is really like - as a nurse's assistant! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/wowi-have-learnt-so-much-spending-time.html


----------



## Robin (Oct 23, 2015)

Glad the fairy is seeing the other side of the coin.(she looks very menacing holding that syringe!)


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 23, 2015)

Great day at work for the fairy and only right she starts to appreciate the problems she's causing us all one way and another You tell her Rosie!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great to catch up on the DF adventures.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2015)

A fun-packed (and educational!) weekend for the Fairy before she take her leave from Rosie 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/whatan-action-packed-weekend-ive-had.html


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2015)

Glad you were getting her on your side, Rosie.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 26, 2015)

She'll leave on good terms... Provided she leaves some fairy dust behind!!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 26, 2015)

It's great to see Herself is getting an education. I love reading about her exploits.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2015)

The Fairy is travelling between hosts at the moment - don't worry, she hasn't given up on her quest to become more enlightened about the lives of people with diabetes!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 29, 2015)

She's in transit! I hope she forgives me for putting her in a parcel!


----------



## Flower (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm just happier when I know she is with someone as she really has been meddling with my control today and needs further instruction as soon as possible


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2015)

Obviously getting bored on her own in that box, Flower - hope she gets out of it soon, and somebody engages her otherwise, so she hasn't got time to mess with any of us!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2015)

The Fairy has arrived for her stay with Stitch147, where she takes part in a pub quiz! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/my-host-was-at-work-when-i-arrived-so-i.html


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 31, 2015)

Glad she arrived safely and is no longer bored so resorting to meddling with people!!


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2015)

I hope Stitch is keeping the DF's nose to the grindstone with her compulsory bedtime reading.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2015)

A very busy day for the Fairy, including a trip to a brewery! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/well-what-busy-day-was-with-my-host.html


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow I should think DF is too worn out to do any meddling tonight. We should all wake up to excellent levels tomorrow. Well done Stitch for keeping her mega busy.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 2, 2015)

She's being educated today at the living with diabetes day!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2015)

The Fairy enjoys a country stroll in the woods - for 12 miles!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/i-thought-sunday-was-day-of-rest-how.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2015)

She learning loads! Yesterday she attended the 'Living with Diabetes' day with Stitch! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/today-was-exciting-day-for-stitch-we.html


----------



## Flower (Nov 3, 2015)

Crikey Stitch you are making the DF work hard for her keep! I hope the 'Living with Diabetes' day was of some help to you - and her.

Have you checked all the beer is still safely in the keg as she seemed very keen on a drink at my house


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm really pleased to hear Stitch has made an appointment with  her Doctor.

Those levels are FAR too high, for this long!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2015)

trophywench said:


> I'm really pleased to hear Stitch has made an appointment with  her Doctor.
> 
> Those levels are FAR too high, for this long!


I agree, there's something not right there! Don't be shy Stitch, get some results!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2015)

The Fairy will be fit as a fiddle after all this exercise! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/today-was-exciting-day-as-i-got-to-go.html


----------



## khskel (Nov 4, 2015)

The standard of blogs has been so high that I am feeling apprehensive about her visit with me.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2015)

khskel said:


> The standard of blogs has been so high that I am feeling apprehensive about her visit with me.


I've no doubt you will entertain and educate her with aplomb!  I've been so impressed by her hosts, well done to you all!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2015)

Another hectic day with Stitch!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/we-are-off-to-work-again-today.html

From reading her experiences with you Stitch, it's pretty clear that you are doing everything you can to help get your diabetes under conrtol, so I hope the doctor can give you the help you clearly need from him/her - the metformin appears to be having only limited, if any, effect  I suppose the confusing thing is that you don't have the sort of symptoms associated with such chronic high levels. There is a whole range of possible treatments that might help - gliclizide, Byetta, Victoza, insulin - so I think you need to be coming away from the appointment with a positive plan! I also wouldn't rule out a slow-onset Type 1, as you mentioned that a relative had it, and it's possible that it might be partly responsible for your weight loss. Do raise this with the doctor, and good luck!


----------



## Robin (Nov 5, 2015)

Ha! Love the way the DF is getting her nose into a pint while Stitch is confined to Diet Coke! Talk about rubbing it in!


----------



## stephknits (Nov 5, 2015)

All the posts have been fantastic and go to show how different everyone's experience with diabetes is.  I imagine the fairy's head is spinning with all she has to take in!  Hard to feel sorry for her though


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow Stitch you are definitely keeping her busy!! Keep up the good work with your diabetes and hopefully the doctor will have answers at your next appointment!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 5, 2015)

Interesting that the DF's pint is Doom Bar; has she been reading the Cormoran Strike novels?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 5, 2015)

She had a sneaky sip when the other half popped to the loo! I'm seeing a different doctor next week so hoping for some help.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2015)

The Fairy gets to check out some London landmarks 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/its-been-another-busy-day-in-life-of.html


----------



## trophywench (Nov 6, 2015)

Ooer - can she swim Alan?

I do believe someone may be starting to feel the effects of that high BG for so long.  I'm amazed it's taken this long, I really am.


@Stitch  - Please please don't get trying to conquer it on your own and pretend it isn't happening - because this is just the thin end of the wedge that high BGs can be and I'm REALLY concerned about you now.  When IS that appointment?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 6, 2015)

Friday 13th!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 6, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> Friday 13th!



Ominous!  Seriously though, hope you get sorted.  I'd struggle to function properly with my bg that high for that long.  I'd be knackered, thirsty and forever running to the toilet.  

Good luck.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 6, 2015)

I've not had any typical symptoms before or after diagnosis. Taking metformin made me feel sick at first. But I've had no excess thirst or peeing. This is the first time I've felt like that.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> I've not had any typical symptoms before or after diagnosis. Taking metformin made me feel sick at first. But I've had no excess thirst or peeing. This is the first time I've felt like that.



It is puzzling, but I have heard others say here that they didn't really have any symptoms, and often the diabetes is only picked up on a general health check, as yours was Stitch. I suppose possibly, although your levels are high they are usually within quite a small range, so you're not spiking up and dropping down which can cause more symptoms to manifest themselves. 

Of course, we all get poorly from time to time and it's generally not the diabetes but something else! Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks northerner. Feel fine today.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks northerner. Feel fine today.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 6, 2015)

Good!   Weird though .......


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2015)

Hurrah, it's Friday and the Fairy gets to meet an interesting new vegetable! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/friday-started-off-in-normal-way-for-us.html


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 7, 2015)

Glad you're feeling better now Stitch! You seem to be doing all you can so hopefully the doctor will have more answers next week


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2015)

Fireworks fun with the Fairy!  Hope she didn't have too much of that beer! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/today-was-fun-day-stitch-was-up-nice.html


----------



## stephknits (Nov 8, 2015)

It has been really interesting reading the DFs stay with you stitch.  I am quite exhausted hearing about all that walking and socialising and work!  I really feel for you as I remember having numbers like that and working hard too and it does really get you down.  one small point - I know personally that a jacket potato and beans would have sent me into the 20s, but maybe that is a personal thing.  Really wishing you all the best and thanks for fantastic hosting of the fairy


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks. It seems that whatever I eat the levels I get 2 hours after are roughly about the same, usually between 22 - 24. Hopefully I'll get some answers/help/advice when I go back to docs on Friday.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2015)

Just to let everyone know, the Fairy is back with me for a few days. Good grief she hasn't shut up since she got back!  Telling me all about fine dining and hob-nobbing with intellectual giants at a literature festival with Flower, interior designing and landscape gardening with Annette, riding to horse in the grounds of a palace with Robin, performing door-to-door open heart surgery with Rosie, and capping it all off with tales of her life in the City, running the Underground and throwing lavish fireworks parties for the rich and famous!   

How much of this is true, I'm not sure - she's apparently been writing a diary so I might have to check it out...!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2015)

The Fairy gets scrubbed up and relaxes for the evening 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/back-with-northerner-for-few-days-to.html


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2015)

Northerner said:


> The Fairy gets scrubbed up and relaxes for the evening
> 
> http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/back-with-northerner-for-few-days-to.html


Oooh, you are awful !


----------



## Flower (Nov 11, 2015)

Diabetic chocolate!!  No way, even I feel sorry for her, she'll be losing weight and hovering tomorrow and not near a bookshelf! Mean, very mean


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2015)

Flower said:


> Diabetic chocolate!!  No way, even I feel sorry for her, she'll be losing weight and hovering tomorrow and not near a bookshelf! Mean, very mean


A step too far, do you think?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2015)

Northerner said:


> A step too far, do you think?


Certainly not! It will be a salutary lesson for her.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with Alison!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 12, 2015)

Had to google to find the ingredients to work out what you were all talking about - I'm pleased to say I have never come across it before!  But they did warn me when I was in hospital not to eat any food which was packaged as being for diabetics!


----------



## stephknits (Nov 12, 2015)

How has our fairy friend coped?  We need an update, Northie!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2015)

stephknits said:


> How has our fairy friend coped?  We need an update, Northie!


There were some scary noises in the night!  Being a gentleman though, I didn't comment this morning 

She's been helping me out on the forum today 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/ohmy-goodness-ive-spent-most-of-night_12.html


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 12, 2015)

I can see her stomping about in her Ugg Boots. Did you tell her those things are just plain fugly?


----------



## Flower (Nov 12, 2015)

Heehee  More 'special' chocolate for the fairy I think! She does seem to look a little pale 

The Ugg Boot cure, is it instant or will it be here in 10 years?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2015)

I hope Ugg boots aren't the cure!!! I'm glad the DF is continuing her reading.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2015)

Oooh Alan - did she happen to check where the Ugg Boot ISP was situated?  I'd be willing to bet it was Africa or Russia, or thereabouts .......

(You moving the venue to Symphony Hall ? - not sure the pub will be big enough ........ )


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Oooh Alan - did she happen to check where the Ugg Boot ISP was situated?  I'd be willing to bet it was Africa or Russia, or thereabouts .......
> 
> (You moving the venue to Symphony Hall ? - not sure the pub will be big enough ........ )


Hehe! The Fairy has a tendency to exaggerate


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2015)

Where's madam? Is she still suffering from a gathering induced hangover? Or, has she got into the Diabetic chocolate again?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2015)

Many apologies for being so late with the Fairy's diary - my fault entirely, not the Fairy's or her host's! 

The Fairy sinks twice her body weight in wine at the Forum Birthday Meet!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/saturday-was-my-first-day-with-ajlang.html


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 21, 2015)

Excellent.  It was good to meet the DF - it must be all that drinking that makes her look permanently flushed.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Come fly with me, tralalaaa! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/ive-been-bit-of-naughty-df-and-havent.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2015)

The Fairy learns a new skill, gets her glad rags on, and gets down with the kids! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/steph-says-it-isnt-decent-to-be.html


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 24, 2015)

Ooh, nice! I especially like the drawers and that scarf matches my winter jacket... so, if it turns up missing, you know where to look.


----------



## Robin (Nov 24, 2015)

Glad she's properly attired for winter now!


----------



## Bloden (Nov 24, 2015)

Robin said:


> Glad she's properly attired for winter now!



She'd best bring her new knitted kit to Spain - it's a bit nippy out today!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2015)

The Fairy lends a helping hand in some important diabetes research! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/today-is-very-important-day-for-me.html


----------



## Robin (Nov 27, 2015)

Brilliant, Steph! You're certainly taking the fairy firmly in hand!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## AlisonM (Nov 28, 2015)

Couldn't happen to a nicer fairy! D'you think she can earn her wings back?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer fairy! D'you think she can earn her wings back?


We're waiting with baited breath!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 28, 2015)

Northerner said:


> The Fairy lends a helping hand in some important diabetes research!
> 
> http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/today-is-very-important-day-for-me.html



Excellent Steph.  Interesting research and it will also be interesting to see how you get on with it and the overall outcome of the trial.


----------



## Flower (Nov 29, 2015)

Excellent stuff Steph  May I enquire if there is anything left of our fairy 'friend' ? A bit of stubble maybe?


----------



## stephknits (Nov 29, 2015)

Am considering my options and will let you know in my last post before sending our dear friend on


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2015)

The Fairy joins in at the knitting group, and makes a festive friend! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/what-relief-am-restored-to-my-normal.html


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 2, 2015)

HA! Steph was farrrrrrrrrr too forgiving, let her off much too easily.


----------



## Flower (Dec 2, 2015)

Excellent Steph  She really is a good negotiator our dear DF but I'm sure her time will come. That's a few close shaves she's wriggled out of now!


----------



## stephknits (Dec 2, 2015)

I had a fun time at the post office.  They asked me for security purposes to tell them what was in the parcel.  They looked very confused when I explained it was the Diabetes fairy.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2015)

Had you taken the pics on your phone? - were you able to show her to them?


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2015)

stephknits said:


> I had a fun time at the post office.  They asked me for security purposes to tell them what was in the parcel.  They looked very confused when I explained it was the Diabetes fairy.


I got asked that as well. I told them it was the diabetes fairy, who looks remarkably like Peppa Pig. I got an 'Ooookay', then she saw my hubby killing himself laughing in the corner, and grinned.


----------



## Flower (Dec 3, 2015)

I also got asked what was in the parcel for security reasons, I wasn't expecting to be asked and said it was the pink diabetes fairy. The lady on the counter looked at me as if I needed serious help.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

stephknits said:


> I had a fun time at the post office.  They asked me for security purposes to tell them what was in the parcel.  They looked very confused when I explained it was the Diabetes fairy.





Annette Anderson said:


> I got asked that as well. I told them it was the diabetes fairy, who looks remarkably like Peppa Pig. I got an 'Ooookay', then she saw my hubby killing himself laughing in the corner, and grinned.





Flower said:


> I also got asked what was in the parcel for security reasons, I wasn't expecting to be asked and said it was the pink diabetes fairy. The lady on the counter looked at me as if I needed serious help.



Haha! The Post Office world will be buzzing, wondering where she will turn up next!


----------



## Robin (Dec 3, 2015)

Goodness, I wasn't asked when I posted her on. Just as well, I'd have been flummoxed for an answer, which would have looked very suspicious!


----------



## Robin (Dec 3, 2015)

I've never seen the point of being asked, I mean, you're hardly going to say 'it's a pound of Semtex, actually,' are you?


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2015)

I think its more so you can say 'Its something with batteries in' and they can say 'Nope, cant send that' or you can say 'Its worth so much' and they can say 'We'll probably lose/break it, are you sure you want to send it?'
(Cynical, moi? )


----------



## Mark T (Dec 3, 2015)

Occasionally I get asked by my local post office when I go in posting packages for my wife - but those who I regular get served by don't bother these days.

Technically there are some things you are not allowed to post.  And yes, I've been asked "Are you sure you don't want that signed for/Extra insurance" a few times.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

The Fairy learns about a new type of diabetes, and does a Demi Moore at the potter's wheel! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/the-only-constant-in-my-life-at-moment.html


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 3, 2015)

I've had to send a cgm sensor back 'cos it was faulty. The total bafflement on the face of the PO employee was priceless when I told her what was in the package! 

I'm finding the DF interesting company - she's quite a character!


----------



## Flower (Dec 3, 2015)

Brilliant Susan  the video of an airborne DF is superb, I am still laughing !!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

Flower said:


> Brilliant Susan  the video of an airborne DF is superb, I am still laughing !!


Cracked me up as well!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2015)

I liked that too !  Actually she (the fairy, not Susan) didn't get as filthy as I thought she would.  (I suggested a plastic burka with eye slits, for protection ........)


----------



## Robin (Dec 3, 2015)

Only just seen the video on the laptop, it doesn't come up when you're using an iPad. Brilliant!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

Robin said:


> Only just seen the video on the laptop, it doesn't come up when you're using an iPad. Brilliant!


Probably because it uses Flashplayer  Here's an action shot of the Fairy at the wheel for those who can't see the video


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 3, 2015)

How'd she manage to throw a pot while holding on to her wand?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> How'd she manage to throw a pot while holding on to her wand?


She put it down whilst she made the pot, then picked it up again for the pose


----------



## Bloden (Dec 4, 2015)

Robin said:


> I've never seen the point of being asked, I mean, you're hardly going to say 'it's a pound of Semtex, actually,' are you?


Hahahahahaha... ROFL etc


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2015)

Who needs Gareth Malone when you've got The Diabetes Fairy? 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/ive-been-helping-susan-stack-her-kiln.html


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 4, 2015)

Haha! Love it. DF is certainly having some fun and learning a lot on her travels


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2015)

Brilliant! I need a stepladder for high notes as well!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2015)

I have to be weighted down to reach anything like the alto range. If I disappear into the deepest dungeon, I'm still glass shatteringly high.

I like the GP, a man with a sense of humour obviously.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2015)

What a nice bloke your GP is, Susan!  What a good sport.

I was an Alto (Come away, fellow sailors, come away!  Your anchors be weighing - time and tide shall admit no delaying.  Bid a hasty farewell to your maids on the shore and silence their mourning with vows of returning - but never intending to visit them more!  But never - no NEVER! - intending  ........ LOL - Dido & Aeneas, Sailor's Chorus, funnily enough) but sadly dunno why, though I can still carry a tune in my head - when I open me gob and give it some - apparently sounds like a cat.  And admittedly, I actually know it isn't right myself.  And I would still absolutely adore to sing.

I envy you.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 4, 2015)

She's met my MP now - who looks slightly less at home, but he did it willingly! watch out for the next instalment of her blog.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2015)

pottersusan said:


> She's met my MP now - who looks slightly less at home, but he did it willingly! watch out for the next instalment of her blog.


Wow! I bet you could sell ice to Eskimos!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm loving all these updates! Looks like everyone is really putting her through her paces!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2015)

The Fairy meets Oliver Letwin MP! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/you-know-what-i-said-about-diabetes.html


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm cracking up reading this!


----------



## Robin (Dec 5, 2015)

Brilliant! The DF is certainly getting an education.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't think I'm gonna hold my breath waiting for DF's eyebrows to 're' appear.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 5, 2015)

The DF is having such an education! Loving the insight too Susan


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2015)

Have to say well done to Oliver Letwin for agreeing to have his picture taken, very sporting of him  Hope it's not the source of tabloid scandals in the future! ;o


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 5, 2015)

She has been busy hasn't she?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2015)

A long and very busy day for our 'crafty' Fairy! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/yesterday-did-not-start-well-l.html


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 6, 2015)

I liked the "audience" of pottery meeces!


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 6, 2015)

The meeces will be glazed and acquire whiskers and tails in due course


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Have to say well done to Oliver Letwin for agreeing to have his picture taken, very sporting of him  Hope it's not the source of tabloid scandals in the future! ;o


I suppose the DF could be the 'other woman'


----------



## Flower (Dec 6, 2015)

How much more new stuff beginning with 'C' can the DF absorb? Her brain must be to capacity and more - crafternoon, choirs, conducting, cgm, creon and to top it all off the Cerne Abbas giant!

Brilliant Susan, I've really enjoyed reading her musings - and her DF snout necklace is a bit special too


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 6, 2015)

Loving the DF's continuing adventures.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 6, 2015)

Flower said:


> How much more new stuff beginning with 'C' can the DF absorb? Her brain must be to capacity and more - crafternoon, choirs, conducting, cgm, creon and to top it all off the Cerne Abbas giant!
> 
> Brilliant Susan, I've really enjoyed reading her musings - and her DF snout necklace is a bit special too


A* for observation. I certainly hadn't noticed that


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2015)

The Fairy learns how tricky it can be living with diabetes, but without a stomach  and almost ends up as a T Rex's lunch herself!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/another-disturbed-night.html


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2015)

Definitely the most fascinating visit so far. Did old T-Rez think DF would give him gas perchance?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2015)

Shame she likes T-Rex now; I'd deliberately refrained from passing on the info that's he's a herbivore - as afraid I reckon it's good we found something that does genuinely scare her.  On the strict basis, you understand - that whilst she's been cowering in a corner, she might have had less time to mess with any of us!

Hope the pink pills are starting to work Susan!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2015)

The Fairy spends one last day with Susan and prepares for another ordeal at the hands of Royal Mail!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/hurrah-good-nights-sleep.html

I love the pendant, Susan!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2015)

North of the border next eh? Is she brining an interpreter?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> North of the border next eh? Is she brining an interpreter?


She might need one more than you imagine....!


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 8, 2015)

Northerner said:


> She might need one more than you imagine....!





AlisonM said:


> North of the border next eh? Is she brining an interpreter?



She's been in training, as I speak English with  a Scottish Dorset  accent! (no Scottish blood tho' )


----------



## Flower (Dec 8, 2015)

I've really enjoyed reading the DF's adventures with you and the dinosaurs Susan 

I hope the DF has the correct papers in place for crossing the border and her knitted-bockers protect her from any impending gales.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2015)

The Fairy is involved in a mix up, and ends up in the wrong country!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/i-think-royal-mail-might-have-messed-up.html


----------



## Robin (Dec 9, 2015)

Well really! The fairy is a bit of a liability, if she's prone to photocopying her bum, I hope she's not being let loose at any Office Christmas Parties.


----------



## Flower (Dec 9, 2015)

Yikes! She has gone global


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm beginning to wonder if she inhabits a parallel universe


----------



## trophywench (Dec 9, 2015)

Why Susan - where did you post her to???


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 10, 2015)

I suspect her evil twin is impersonating her in Spain!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2015)

The Fairy rolls up her sleeves and gets stuck in to some farmhouse renovation! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/it-seems-blodens-early-riser-especially.html


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 10, 2015)

3 cheers for hypo poopers


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 10, 2015)

I see DF is up to her tricks again and trying to catch Bloden napping. Time to confiscate her crown I reckon.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 10, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> I see DF is up to her tricks again and trying to catch Bloden napping. Time to confiscate her crown I reckon.



You know the Xmas Tree Fairy, and where she keeps the toppest tip of the tree ? ....  I'll just say 'W--d' in case the F reads this thread, but 'the place' would be similar ........


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2015)

The Fairy has a relaxing start to the day and starts to get into the Christmas spirit 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/blodens-gone-out-early-this-morning.html


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm curious. May one enquire where the brandy snap she's wearing on her head came from?


----------



## Flower (Dec 11, 2015)

She looks far too comfortable having breakfast in bed with that beautiful view. I'm loving her adventures


----------



## Bloden (Dec 12, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> I'm curious. May one enquire where the brandy snap she's wearing on her head came from?


It's from "the Chinese" - that's what the pound shops are called here cos they're usually run by, you guessed it, Chinese people. I don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2015)

The Fairy is really enjoying the Spanish lifestyle, getting all traditional and picking up the lingo! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/well-its-another-chilly-but-sunny-day.html


----------



## AJLang (Dec 12, 2015)

tee hee I think I might have had something to do with kicking her out of the country


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2015)

¡Ah! - Creo que entiendo ahora!  (se ríe a carcajadas)


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 12, 2015)

trophywench said:


> ¡Ah! - Creo que entiendo ahora!  (se ríe a carcajadas)


I will not buy this tobacconist's, it is scratched? 

(The Googlefish identified the above as Spanish but refused to translate it.)


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 12, 2015)

It says "I think I understand now (he(?) laughs out loud)"


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> It says "I think I understand now (he(?) laughs out loud)"



Correct! - I didn't think 'RAC' was the Spanish equivalent of 'LOL' so wrote it in full, wasn't sure whether to include the 'se' as I've never learned grammar and wasn't sure whether you  would drop it in this example.  (I mean it's OK dropping the 'yo' unless you wish to emphasise the fact that it is 'me' that has to do something for instance - for the simple reason that it would be 'me' talking.)  But in this case - it isn't 'him' that's laughing out loud!

LOL


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

The Fairy experiences a Mexican-themed evening, and prepares to leave Spain for her next host! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/shhh-im-trying-not-to-type-too-loudly.html


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 13, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I will not buy this tobacconist's, it is scratched?
> 
> (The Googlefish identified the above as Spanish but refused to translate it.)



My hovercraft is full of eels.


----------



## Flower (Dec 13, 2015)

Buen viaje DF ( hope that means good journey!) excellent adventures and experiences for her Bloden


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2015)

Not quite sure whether she's cosmopolitan now or cosmic?

Changing the subject, following the suggested incorrect translations, did any on here ever read Dirk Bogarde's autobiography 'A Postillion Struck by Lightning' ? - bloomin' hilarious !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

The Fairy arrives at her new host's, and gets a big surprise in a small package! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/well-ive-arrived-safely-at-my-new.html


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2015)

Ooh, hark at her thinking she has all the answers. But I reckon Michelle can handle her.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh, bless!  What beautiful kids!

(Yes I understand 'frazzled' - you have to do it full time, but I only had to as a grandma so got away lightly!)  (I have adult stepchildren - with kids)


----------



## Bloden (Dec 15, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Oh, bless!  What beautiful kids!)



Aw, yeah, they're lovely! Watch out DF. Michelle's taking no nonsense.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2015)

The Fairy is beginning to realise that this couchsurfing lark is not just a jolly!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/last-night-was-bit-of-surprise-rather.html


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 16, 2015)

Good to see that the DF's education is continuing.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2015)

Err, Michelle - one day - when the kids are in bed or otherwise not underfoot for a while and their dad is home, give yourself a hypo.  Only need to inject a small amount of Novorapid, and make sure the meter and the jelly babies are immediately to hand.  Then Dad should do it another night.

You SHOULD know how it feels.  It is completely outside anyone's ken who hasn't had one.  No throwing up involved or anything, just simply VILE.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Err, Michelle - one day - when the kids are in bed or otherwise not underfoot for a while and their dad is home, give yourself a hypo.  Only need to inject a small amount of Novorapid, and make sure the meter and the jelly babies are immediately to hand.  Then Dad should do it another night.
> 
> You SHOULD know how it feels.  It is completely outside anyone's ken who hasn't had one.  No throwing up involved or anything, just simply VILE.


Not sure I'd recommend that personally. It would be difficult to predict how much you would need to give, given that a healthy endocrine system would work to counteract an excess of insulin by prompting more glucagon/more glucose released from liver - very difficult I would have thought to prompt only a mild hypo


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

The Fairy's never been so active!  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/i-have-rival-this-is-rufus.html


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2015)

Brilliant! I'm glad the Fairy is being kept up to the mark.


----------



## Flower (Dec 17, 2015)

Excellent Michelle  Rufus looks a much more stable diabetes companion, far less flighty than our DF! Good to see her being worn out, keep going


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 17, 2015)

Still no sign of the DF's eyebrows reappearing  I'm glad to see


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2015)

Nativity, hip-hop and swimming, and....relax! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/its-showtime-nursery-nativity-is-today.html


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds like the DF's training is going really well.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2015)

Robin said:


> Sounds like the DF's training is going really well.


She'd like to think so anyway. But I'm not convinced.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2015)

Thing is though, Northerner - when are WE - her victims - likely to see the benefit of all this training?


----------



## Flower (Dec 18, 2015)

She's more likely to show us her hip-hop routine than wow us with her newly acquired understanding of diabetes in its many forms!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah Flower, that's what's worrying me .......


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2015)

The Fairy gets her 'Olga Korbut' on, then gets to emulate Tim Peake in a rocketship! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/its-weekend-so-naturally-im-expecting.html


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2015)

Has she no shame? Hanging about in the nuddy, I'm shocked, shocked I say.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 19, 2015)

I reckon some time with a teenager could be quite enlightening for her. They wouldn't pull their punches


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2015)

The Fairy witnesses a Great Biscuit Heist - but who's the culprit?  

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/its-freezing-cold-here-today-theres.html


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 20, 2015)

I hope Michelle makes the DF witness the blood tests in the wee small hours


----------



## trophywench (Dec 20, 2015)

I love the photo of Cora with the evidence! 

I'm with Cora actually - little sisters have to do more than just LOOK appealing you know - it's an art, learning from your elders - and I've been honing it for the last 65 years.  At her age should we be doing anything - well - naughty - we can just smile and giggle or if that doesn't work, just cry with real tears  (that's harder to make yourself do, but once learned never forgotten) and we get cuddles instead of smacks while sometimes our elder siblings will get the blame for not looking after us, even if they weren't even there!  Tee Hee!  Actually that's an important lesson for them to learn too - that Life and the people you meet in it sometimes, just aren't fair - but we just have to shrug our shoulders and get on with living it.

She looks like she'll do well at it !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh crumbs Cora has well and truly been caught out.  Lovely blog as always from all the bloggers.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2015)

The Fairy enjoys an exciting day out at Edinburgh Christmas Market, and meets Santa!  Of course, she's been good! 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/well-basal-change-went-ok-with-adams.html


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 21, 2015)

Loved reading the df adventures. X


----------



## Flower (Dec 21, 2015)

What great adventures for the DF Michelle  I'm vaguely optimistic she just might be learning a few things about diabetes a few months in to her 'community outreach' project!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 22, 2015)

Loving this, but I'm starting to get worried about how I'll keep up the standard when she lands on my doorstep!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 5, 2016)

Has she gone on her hols?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 11, 2016)

Just wondering what happened to the diabetes fairy?  Did she get lost in the post?  Did she get arrested for unlicensed scattering of fairy dust?  Did she win a Peppa Pig look-alike contest with the prize of a long holiday?  Will we ever see her again (and do we care)?


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 12, 2016)

She must still be around 'cos she's still causing chaos - in this household at least!

I like the idea of her being behind bars


----------

